# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  QUIZ POMPA CELUP KOLAM KOI'S

## Tjendra

QUIZ
 
POMPA CELUP KOLAM KOI's									

Daftarkan Diri Anda, Segera!									
Untuk ditunjuk dan dipilih sebagai Peserta QUIZ:									

"TESTING / UJI COBA"									
POMPA CELUP BOSSCO									

Hanya 3 (Tiga) Kolam / Peserta yang dipilih.									

Tujuan dari Quiz:									
1	Memperkenalkan produk pompa celup BOSSCO.								
2	Menguji Spesifikasi dan Qualitas produk pompa celup BOSSCO.								
3	Memberikan apresiasi kepada para Hobbies Koi's.								

Persyaratan Peserta Quiz:									
1	Semua anggota / member Koi's Forum dengan Koi's ID.								
2	Semua Customer / Peserta Event 3rd ASEAN KOI SHOW  yang mendaftar di Lokasi Event.								
3	Quiz berlaku disesuaikan dengan spesifikasi pompa celup dan volume kolam.								
4	Panitia hanya menyediakan Pompa celup yang akan di uji coba adalah:								
	1 (satu) unit JKH-150 = VOLUME KOLAM 10 TON								
	1 (satu) unit JKH-250 atau JKH-400 = VOLUME KOLAM 15 s/d 20 TON								
	1 (satu) unit BAS-200 atau BAS-300 = VOLUME KOLAM 10 TON								
	Spesifikasi pompa celup dapat dilihat di brosur.								
5	Peserta Quiz mengisi formulir pendaftaran.								
	Peserta Quiz bersedia untuk disurvey kolam-nya (dicatat dan didokumentasi).								
	Panitia akan menyeleksi peserta pendaftar dan hanya akan dipilih 3 (tiga) Kolam / Peserta saja untuk ikutan lomba.								
6	Quiz "Testing / Uji Coba Pompa Celup BOSSCO" diadakan dikolam peserta.								
	Periode Testing / Uji Coba dimulai dari Tgl. 01 Juni s/d 30 Juli 2010.								
	Kami akan mengadakan survey dan penilaian kunjungan ke kolam peserta setiap 2 minggu.								
7	Panitia hanya menyediakan pompa celup "BOSSCO" saja.								
	Peserta lomba wajib untuk bertanggung jawab atas pompa celup uji coba, menjaga dan merawatnya, bilamana selama periode uji coba pompa celup mengalami gangguan teknis, peserta diharapkan segera menghubungi kami untuk mendapatkan pergantian pompa celup uji coba-nya.								
	Bahan dan Instalasi harus disiapkan oleh peserta sendiri.								
	Untuk menghindari hal-hal yang tidak diinginkan, kami menyarankan pompa celup diletakkan dalam chamber sirkulasi / bukan didalam kolam langsung.								
8	Setiap peserta pada akhir periode quiz akan diminta untuk mengisi quisoner (mengenai pompa celup BOSSCO tsb) dan memberikan pendapat / sarannya.								
	Setiap Quisoner dan Sistem Kolam peserta akan dinilai dan akan ditentukan Pemenang Quiz-nya.								
	Setiap Peserta akan mendapatkan Hadiah dari BOSSCO.								
9	Hadiah Peserta Lomba adalah:								
	Juara 1	1 (satu) unit Pompa Celup BOSSCO JKH-150							
	Juara 2	1 (satu) unit Pompa Celup BOSSCO BAS-200							
	Juara 3 	1 (satu) unit Pompa Celup BOSSCO TPV-200							
10	Pada periode akhir lomba semua pompa celup "BOSSCO"  bekas testing akan ditarik kembali.								
	Panitia berhak atas segala ketentuan dan penilaian akhir lomba.								
	Keputusan Panitia tidak dapat diganggu gugat.								
11	Kami mohon maaf sebelumnya bahwa panitia tidak dapat dituntut atas segala hal diluar dugaan atau force majeur.								
	Pompa celup yang akan di uji coba akan kami test dulu sebelum dimasukan ke dalam chamber sirkulasi, untuk menghindari hal-hal yang tidak diinginkan.								
	Terima Kasih atas pengertian-nya.

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Si Jari Lentik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Tjendra....
Saya juga mau dong test yg JKH 150 watt buat Trickle Tower saya....sekarang sy pakai pompa T****** 150 watt.
Formulir sudah saya isi kemarin.

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

